# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  KNINSKO  rodilište

## Pettite

Evo, budući da na pretraživaču nisam pronašla ni riječ o ovom rodilištu (u koje osobno planiram donijeti na svijet svog sinčića) zanima me kakva imate iskustva vi mame koje ste tamo rađale?  :Smile: 
Kakvo je osoblje, odnos prema rodilji, postoje li nekakva specifična pravila vizavi potrepština za bebu (ili majku), posjete...prisustvovanje muževa na porodu, mogućnost rađanja neklasičnim putem (na stolcu i sl...) ?

Unaprijed hvala svima koji odgovore! :Smile:

----------


## marta

Znam sa su neki normalniji sibenski lijecnici zbog svog nenormalnog sefa presli raditi u Knin. Ali kako to doista izleda nemam pojma. Nadam se bolje nego u Sibeniku.

----------


## Pettite

> Znam sa su neki normalniji sibenski lijecnici zbog svog nenormalnog sefa presli raditi u Knin. Ali kako to doista izleda nemam pojma. Nadam se bolje nego u Sibeniku.


To sam i ja čula...Ja sam u biti na pola puta (ista mi je udaljenost između šibenskog i kninskog rodilišta), i treba mi jednako vremena do oba, no upravo sam zbog iskustava mama u svojoj okolini (vizavi šibenskog rodilišta) ipak nekako odlučila rađati u kninskom...Neke mame kažu da je sve manje formalno i strukturirano...opuštenije...A i sad govore o nekoj novoj doktorici koja je upravo zbog konflikta s tim šefom nedavno iz šibenskog prešla u kninsko rodilište i tu postala šefica...za koju svi govore da je žena kraljica...vrhunski stručnjak...Radi se o Dr. Lambaši (hemerich)...E sad...nemam ni jedno konkretno iskustvo nekog tko je u svježije doba rađao tamo...pa sam zato odlučila potražiti informacije ovdje...

Nadam se da će se javiti mamice da me informiraju!

----------


## marta

Ja bih na tvom mjestu izabrala kninsko, ako ima rooming-in, a mislim da ima. Izmedju dva losa biraj ono manje lose. :Grin:

----------


## ines31

S obzirom da mi sestrična radi kao medicinska sestra u Kninskoj bolnici (nije rodilište), evo trenutno je kod mene pa iz njezinih usta što se tiče kninskog rodilišta: Njezina preporuka je Kninsko  rodilište zbog toga: nisu gužve, doktor i primalja su prisutni pri porodi cijelo vrijeme, rooming-in je, tišina i mir, sestre imaju dovoljno vremena da se posvete svakoj babinjači (s obzirom da je dnevno možda do 1-5 poroda). Dr. Lambaša je pristupačna nadasve ljubazna no ni drugi ne zaostaju s ljubaznošću za njom, sve pohvale uglavnom! Eto nadamo se da smo pomogle! Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Pettite

> nisu gužve, doktor i primalja su prisutni pri porodi cijelo vrijeme, rooming-in je, tišina i mir, sestre imaju dovoljno vremena da se posvete svakoj babinjači (s obzirom da je dnevno možda do 1-5 poroda). Dr. Lambaša je pristupačna nadasve ljubazna no ni drugi ne zaostaju s ljubaznošću za njom, sve pohvale uglavnom! Eto nadamo se da smo pomogle! Veliki pozdrav!


 :Very Happy:  Zvuči mrak. Super je što je tako malo poroda - vjerujem da i samo to, pa garantira opušteniju atmosferu s manje stresa i nervoze, kako nas rodilja, tako i osoblja. :Smile:  Sve sam sigurnija u svoj izbor. :Klap:

----------


## marta

Nema ni u šibenskom rodilistu vise poroda od toga... Meni taj broj nije garancija nizasto.

----------


## Pettite

> Nema ni u šibenskom rodilistu vise poroda od toga... Meni taj broj nije garancija nizasto.


Meni su žene pričale da je u šibenskom puno veća gužva, da su sobe većinom pune i da je atmosfera radi toga kaotična...Nekako, nije mi svejedno hoće li sa mnom biti jedna ili četiri žene sa svojim bebama. Samim tim, znajući da će nas biti malo meni je već rasterećenje...A vjerujem i da je osoblju jednostavnije raditi s jednom nego s pet rodilja istovremeno...Iako sam za šibensko konkretno o osoblju čula dosta loših stvari...

----------


## Pettite

Hey! Uf, mislila sam da će biti nešto više odgovora...Pa zar je moguće da je tako malo mami kninjanki?!?Javite se!

----------


## ela

Vezano za rodilište Knin ili Šibenik:
rodila sam u šibenskom prošle godine, moja prijateljica otprilike u isto vrime u kninskom. Ona je bila oduševljena svim u Kninu, doktorom, tijekom poroda, tretmanom posebno. Meni je u Šibeniku na porodu (carski) bila upravo spomenuta dr. Hemerich, za nju sve pohvale, pristup, stručnost... sve 5. Rodilište i uvjeti u njemu katastrofa, sestre kako koja, 4 žene u sobi + 5 beba, malo je sve to naporno nakon carskog. Iz priča drugih žena dajem prednost Kninu.

----------


## vesnare

Tek sam sad vidjela ovaj naslov. Nisam mislila da će ikoga zanimati Knin.
Za slučaj da još nisi rodila - definitivno preporučam Knin, iako sam rodila prije 6 godina.
Dakle, najvažnije od svega rooming in, sestre maksimalno potiču dojenje na zahtjev, bebe se samo kratko odnose na kupanje i presvlačenje. Pri porodu imaš cijelo vrijeme ginića i babicu, jer nema puno poroda, a tri su boksa. 
Od cura koje su kasnije rodile (jedna prije 6 mj.) čujem da više ni ne režu po defoultu, ni ne daju drip ako imaš vlastite bolove. Jedino još uvijek je isto za brijanje i klistir.
Ne trebaš nositi spavaćice i sestre te upute gdje je ormar da ne moraš stalno pitati ako ti curi mlijeko za presvlačenje. Imaju sada i kućne ogrtače, ali nisu baš sjajni.
Eto i mene tamo za koji dan - bar se nadam.

----------


## marta

Vesna, sretno!

----------


## curlyjelena

Evo da se i ja javim na temu  :Smile: 
Rodila sam u šibenskom lani, sve ok, nismo imali nikakvih problema pa se nismo ni morali baš susretati stalno sa zaposlenicima. Već se od davnina zna da tehnički uvjeti i nisu nešto, al dobro, preživi se.
Ali neke druge rodilje su imale problema, neke sa sestrama, neke s doktorima. E, sad jel to jer su imali puno posla, il su jednostavno ljudi takvi...neznam. Ja sam ponekad sklona vjerovat da ne mogu uvik bit doktori krivi za sve, ponekad je to odraz onog ponašanja i prisupa koje su primili. No, nebitno.
Al zato imam info od prije evo 12 dana  :Smile:  Da je u Kninskom super. I jedna prijateljica mi iz Šibenika ide rodit gori za nekih 15-ak dana.
Nezna se šta više hvale, spomenutu Dr.Hemerich ili sestre i svo ostalo osoblje. Tako da znam, da su one na ovom forumu, dale bi glas za Kninsko...  :Very Happy: 
Znam da gori postoji pilates lopta, mislim čak i kada (nisam sigurna!!) i trebao je bit uveden stolčić početkom 3.mj. A uređenošću je navodno "space shuttle" za Šib  :Laughing:  
Ko zna, možda i ja gori završim kad bude drugo na redu  :Heart:

----------


## lovrinka

I ja sam prilično iznenađena što nekog zanima Knin. Žao mi je što nisam ranije skužila topic, da Pettite ima jasniju sliku prije poroda.
Što se tiče doktora i sestara, ja iz svog iskustva mogu reći sve naj naj. Pri porodu su mi prisustvovala 2 liječnika te dvije sestre.
Ja sam bila jako zadovoljna dr.Čičkom kod kojeg sam odlazila i na detaljnije kontrole tijekom trudnoće. Dosta je precizan, ništa ne prepušta slučaju. Moje kloegice s posla imaju divna iskustva s dr. Hemerich.
Sestra Ivanka se skrbi tijekom dana o bebicama te je zadužena za pomoć pri dojenju. Sestru Jagu žena samo poželjeti može na porodu. O njoj dovoljno govori činjenica da je uz uplašenu prvorotkinju bila dobar dio noći, privukla si stolicu i bdjela nad njom, hrabreći je i tješeći. Sestra Šima je na glasu kao stroža, a meni je baš ona bila izvanredna. Iskusna, predana i stručna u svom radu.
Imaju rooming-in, odmah nakon poroda bebicu stavljaju na prsa. ako je žena imala iscrpljujući porod, a beba plačljiva i zahtjevna, sestre je uzimaju k sebi da se mama odmara. Ja sam bila pravi krpelj zasipajući ih pitanjima oko brige za novorođenče, čak su mi i više puta pokazale prematanje pupka, kupanje i oblačenje.
Bebu može viditi tata, samo jednom. 
Što se tiče prisustva porodu, nisam se raspitivala. Kadu sam vidjela, međutim, ne da se i upotrebljava. Imaju pilates loptu. Imaju dovoljno spavaćica i ogrtača, same smo ih po potrebi uzimale iz ormarića. 
Wci i tuš kabine su skromni,ali za čistoću i urednost nemam prigovora. Čiste su to lickale više puta na dan.
Meni je najgora bila soba za klistiranje i cijeli taj postupak.
Ovo su moja iskustva i doživljaji. Svim budućim rodiljama želim slična bez obzira gdje rađale.

----------


## curlyjelena

E, da...koliko smo upućeni očevi mogu prisustvovat porodu. Tj.mi znamo da će jedan ići.  :Smile:

----------


## lovrinka

Eto, još jedan plusić za kninsko rodilište!

Vesna, držimo palčeve!!

Pettite, nadamo se da je prošlo najbolje što je moglo! 

Javite se!

----------


## curlyjelena

I mi držimo palčeve  :Wink:  Sretno

----------


## vesnare

Ne znam hoće li netko pročitati - ali evo najsvježije iskustvo iz Kninskog rodilišta:
da sad ne prepričavam cijeli porod - samo da kažem da je stanje još bolje nego je bilo. Imala sam svoje bolove, pa mi nitko nije nudio drip, uveli su braunilu za slučaj neke potrebe i nakon poroda su mi dali injekciju koja spriječava jako krvarenje. Zarezali su me samo stoga da ne popucam po starim šavovima (imam i onih gdje sam sama pukla i rezana), a beba je bila velika (4100 grama i 52 cm duga).
I dalje je tu rooming in i potiče se dojenje - nudi se pomoć. Uglavnom svaka čast.
Tu je i lopta, ali meni nije palo na pamet sjesti na nju, jer me previše boljelo, a što se kade tiče, to treba netko proći seminare, obuku i valjda im treba dozvola za to (jedna od cura je pitala) - uglavnom, za sada to još nema.
Ako nekog još nešto zanima - tu sam.

----------


## mommy

ja sam rodila u kninu prije 08.05.2010 i sve je bilo savršeno od doktora do sestara, čak je i hrana bila odlična...
oprema i nije najmodernija, ali meni za 20 minuta nije ni trebala bolja, iako sam prvorotkinja... jedino, ponesite wc papir sa sobom, jer ga često nestane...

----------


## ana-blizanci

Iskreno, jedva čekam opet ići roditi, i to samo zahvaljujući dr.Hemerich  :Smile:  predivna žena, osoba!!!

----------


## Malamaya

*ana-blizanci* eto mene i ovdje, ozbiljno sam počela razmišljati  o Kninu :Smile: 
reci mi jel se mogu prijavit kod dr. hemerich za preglede? ja se selim početkom 7.mj. u Primošten, a temin mi je 15.9., htjela bih ako ću se odlučit za Knin bar 2 puta otić tamo na pregled.

----------


## ronin

Bravo za Knin i dr Hemerich :Heart: 

http://sibenskiportal.hr/2012/08/17/...jatelja-djece/

----------


## ana-blizanci

vidila sam ovo u šibenskom tjedniku i mislim da je dr hemerich trebala biti i šefica u šibeniku i da bi onda i ovdje sve bilo super, a ne ovako sve u nervozi i očitoj netrpeljivosti među doktorima

----------


## Gingerbelly

Joooj,ja sam rodila u Kninu! Što da kažem...PREGENIJALNO! :Smile:  Ne znam što mi je bilo bolje...odnos sestara premaa meni 8koja sam u dva navrata i ležala na odjelu zbog preuranjenih trudova u 7.i 8.mjesecu trudnoće),ili dr.Hemerich koja me porodila a s kojom je tu noć bila i jedna mlada, tiha ali iznimno okretna i vješta sestra koja mi je samoinicijativno čak toplim uljem sat vremena pred izgon masirala(međicu)kako me ne bi trebali rezati...I nisu,naravno!  :Very Happy:  Sam porod protekao je tako smireno, a riječi koje su mi upućivale dr. i sestra sjedale su kao lijek!Pratila sam svaku uputu,i izgon je trajao koju minutu! Odmah su mi dale dijete na gola prsa,onako crvenkasto-ljubičastog,toplog...I odmah sam ga podojila. Otad se nije odvajao od mene, sem kada bi ga nosili na kupanje i presvlačenje. Doista,ovo bih rodilište cijelim svojim srcem preporučila svima jer je doista toplo i prekrasno mjesto za dolazak djeteta na ovaj svijet.

----------


## Jurana

Šefica rodilišta ima dobar glazbeni ukus  :Smile: 
Sorry, moderatori, nisam mogla odoljeti.

----------


## Dadaidada

Svakoj ženi koja ima mogućnost ili se premišlja oko rodilišta, SVAKAKO BI PREPORUČILA KNIN!!! Sve šta je već navedeno i napisano... od mira i tišine, ugodne, za mene kao neke domaće atmosfere... svaka čast svim sestrama, doktorima... na svemu što i kako rade, na svakoj pomoći i riječi potpore, na svom vremenu koje nam posvećuju...nemam nijednu zamjerku, same pohvale. I kad opet budem trebala sa velikom radošću ću odabrati kninsko rodilište! 
Zato žene, nemojte se uopće misliti i vagati, sa Kninom ne možete pogriješiti!  :Klap:

----------


## Storma

Drage žene, 
bi li koja od vas napisala svoju priču sa poroda i podijelila je s nama?

----------


## Gingerbelly

Evo, ja sam ostala PAF kad su mi neki dan na ctg-u uručili plan poroda (za popunjavanje)!!!!  :Very Happy:  Oduševio me! Naime, na njemu zaokružiš što i kako želiš/ne želiš, što prihvaćaš, što unaprijed odbijaš(tipa amniotomija, brijaanje, klistir, epiziotomija, drip, hrana i piće tijekom poroda, porod na stolčiću, itd...)...Ma super stvar!

----------


## tutti mutti

Upozoravam čitateljstvo da je ova priča potpuno subjektivni doživljaj obojan emocijama svih duginih boja i da sličnost sa stvarnim osobama i događajima nije slučajna  :Smile: …
Moja priča o porodu kreće daleko u prošlost. Još u vrijeme kad je Eva rodila. Ma šalim se! Nećemo baš tako daleko. Ali istina je da sam nam željela iskustvo Evinog poroda, potpuno prirodno i autentično, u svom toku i trajanju, bez intervencija i raznih lijekova. Naš porod nisam doživljavala kao nešto što moram obaviti kako god, nego kao jedan od najvažnijih događaja u svom životu i nadala sam se da će ostaviti neki divan otisak u nama. Dugo sam se premišljala oko poroda kod kuće koji bi mi to pružio, ali nisam imala hrabrosti u ovim okolnostima u kojima je porod kod kuće nereguliran, a imala sam i neke intimne sumnje i strahove zbog kojih sam jednostavno shvatila da porod kod kuće nije za mene. No, preostalo je pitanje gdje roditi? O zagrebačkim bolnicama sam čula mnoge priče i nije baš da su me otvorile prema njima.  U jednoj sam fazi bila toliko očajna da sam imala misao da najradije ne bi rodila. Nek´ budem trudna vječno dok se ne stvore neke ljepše okolnosti. I onda me sudba i potraga odvela na Rodinu konferenciju Preporod na kojoj sam se nadala pronaći neke odgovore. Tamo sam nenadano slušala inspirativna predavanja Dr. Mire Hemerich Lambaša i primalje Monike Grgić o kninskom rodilištu ( poveznice za predavanja su na kraju teksta). Njihova su mi predavanja stvorila nadu da je moguće roditi kao Eva čak i u jednom bolničkom rodilištu. To je bilo točno ono što sam tražila i uz glasan zvuk fanfara u meni se začela ideja da odem roditi upravo u Knin u bolnicu Hrvatski ponos. Trebalo je još neko vrijeme da ta ideja potpuno sazrije i da počnem komunicirati s dr. Hemerich koja mi je beskrajno puno pomogla sa strpljivim odgovorima na sva moja pitanja, jer nije bilo drugog načina da dođem do informacija. U to sam vrijeme žudjela za nekom pričom poput ove. I to je jedan od razloga zašto ju želim podijeliti s vama. U međuvremenu su me pokolebale neke nove spoznaje poput one da bebač  ima pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata. Ali i te sam strahove raspršila, uz podršku dr. Hemerich i moje doule Branke, koja mi je bila nezamjenjiva podrška u mojim trudničkim putešestijama. I tako je jedna rodilja iz Zagreba, pokraj svih zagrebačkih rodilišta i uz opće čuđenje okoline ( „Knin?“ ), odlučila da malo, samozatajno, intimno rodilište bude to posebno mjesto na kojem će iznijeti svog mladunca u svijet. Koja savršena odluka! Najbolja u mom životu! 
 Moram priznati da je roditi u Kninu malo kompliciranije organizirati ako živiš u Zagrebu, ali može se. Moj partner i ja trudnica otišli smo par dana prije termina u njegovu obiteljsku kuću smještenu oko 1 sat vožnje od Knina i odlučili tamo čekati da krene izlazak malog kraljevića pa onda krenuti u Knin. Nakon nekoliko dana provedenih u društvu Velikog Plavog, jedne noći krenuli su žešći trudovi. Kažu da su to lažni, meni su bili kao pravi. I odlučismo mi otići do Knina i spavati u autu ispred bolnice pa ako je lažni alarm vratiti se kući. LUDI LJUDI, što da vam kažem! Nisam izdržala ni 2 sata muke u tim trudovima u autu i reko idem se ja u bolnicu naspavati.  Zaprimili su me i zadržali na promatranju cijeli sljedeći dan- zbog pupčane vrpce i trudova. Taj dan i noć dežurna liječnica je bila upravo dr. Hemerich  i ja sam više od svega željela roditi u njenom prisustvu. Ali sam cijeli dan bila potpuno zatvorena i ni makac. A trudovi luduju. Sve do navečer kad je počelo istjecati vrijeme i doktoričino dežurstvo, pa sam si malo popričala s malcem- Čuj malac, nije da te požurujem, al DAJ POŽURIIII. Šalim se! Ne znam što se dogodilo tamo negdje izvan uma i kontrole, čudesna su ta naša tijela-umovi, ali sigurna sam da ima veze sa mojim osjećajima i doživljajima u tom trenutku. Otvorila sam se ekspresno i porod je krenuo. Osobe koje su mi pomogle rađati bile su dr. Hemerich i primalja Suzana. Osjećala sam se puna povjerenja, zaštićena i sigurna u njihovoj blizini. I puno su mi  značili ta naša zajednička ženska energija, riječi koje sam slušala i dodiri koje sam primala. 
Naš porod je išao svojim prirodnim tokom, povremeno bi poslušali ctg-om bebača, mogla sam rađati u kojem sam god položaju željela, skakati na lopti, slobodno šetati po rodilištu, tuširati se, stavljali su mi ulje da se opusti međica… Da je stigao, muž je mogao cijelo vrijeme biti sa mnom. Iako mi je prvotna namjera bila rađati na stolčiću kojeg također imaju i ne skrivaju, kad sam zalegla u najjačim trudovima, više me nitko nije mogao pomaknuti. Moram priznati da sam u jednom trenutku skoro tražila dolantin, ali me mudra dr. H. na moje pitanje da li stvarno uđe u posteljicu ( kao da to već ne znam ili se u međuvremenu promjenilo  :Wink: )  samo mirno podsjetila da uspava mene i malca, nakon čega sam odustala. Izgon je bio veselica. Tak mi i treba kad sam svoj porod u trudnoći zvala Veliki Prasak. Pa je to i bio. Drugi put ću ga zvati Nježni prolazak. Nakon što je babač izašao ( još uvijek sam u sedmom nebu kad prizovem tu sliku ) i moje prvo pitanje je bilo je li živ, bio je na meni koža na kožu dok nije otpulsirala pupčana vrpca, i još dugo nakon njenog rezanja. Zahvaljujući ulju koje mi je primalja Suzana stavljala i ludom trudu dr. Hemerich i primalje oko moje međice za vrijeme izgona, popucala sam samo 2 punta (kako kažu dolje).  Nakon svega je došao i moj muž, kojem je to bio 3. dolazak u Knin u jednom danu ( zato i nije stigao na porod), bebač je još dojio sav krvav i tako smo sve troje još 2 sata bili zajedno.  Osjećaj čistog blaženstva! Nakon svega sam odhodala u svoju sobu i uskoro su mi donijeli bebača koji je otad cijelo vrijeme bio sa mnom. U tome sam beskrajno uživala. Budući da sam većinu boravka u babinjačama bila sama u sobi sa kikačem kraj sebe, imala sam svu moguću intimu i mir koji mi je trebao, uz naravno podršku sestara. Osjećala sam se kao na nagradnom putovanju. Doduše jest kao da otputuješ na neki planet boli i vratiš se s malim svemircem, ali onda si u raju. Bila sam neopisivo sretna i ispunjena!!! I slijepo zaljubljena u svog malog svemirca.
Moram reći da je jako važno prije poroda, kao i sa svime u životu, znati što želiš. Iako ponekad okolnosti ne dopuštaju da se ostvari baš sve što želimo, barem se možemo tome približiti i tako sami kreirati svoj život. Ja sam u Knin došla s detaljnim planom poroda i moram reći da su se gotovo sve moje želje ostvarile, a ono što se nije moglo ostvariti sam imala priliku sama odlučiti je li mi u redu ta promjena plana ( vodenjak je bio žestoki dečko i nije pukao do samog izgona, pa mi ga je dr. H. uz moj pristanak probušila, kako bi se ubrzalo sve skupa- već sam bila na rubu snaga). I to što me se pitalo mi je beskrajno značilo jer sam se osjećala poštovano i uvaženo, imala sam potpuno povjerenje u procjene dr. Hemerich, da čini najbolje za nas,  osjećala sam da je moj porod poseban kao što je svaki poseban i da nikako nisam dio neke pokretne trake, dehumanizirane industrije rađanja.
 Kninsko rodilište je prijatelj djece i zaista svojim primjerom svijetli obraz tom statusu ( kojeg danas imaju skoro sva i svakakva rodilišta) jer se uistinu trude dosljedno provoditi te vrijednosti, a da pritom uspijevaju zadržati humanost i pažljivost prema majkama. Da se mene pita, ovo rodilište je najbolji mogući kandidat za dobiti status rodilište- prijatelj majki.  Inače, u ovom su rodilištu ( vjerovatno jedini u RH ) sami inicirali ispunjavanje upitnika kod prijema, kako bi potaknuli rodilje da izraze svoje želje i da rađaju u skladu s tim ( više o upitniku u predavanju primalje Monike ). 
U babinjačama mi je bilo predivno. Živjeli smo u oblaku oksitocina i ljubavi. Tamo babice rade i kao sestre, pa ste zapravo i prije i za vrijeme i poslije poroda s istim osobama s kojima razvijate intimniji odnos. Sve su divne i strpljive i zbilja podržavaju dojenje i majke susretljivom i  osjećajnom komunikacijom, slušaju i čuju što im govorite i trude se biti podrška i topla riječ u jako ranjivom razdoblju za vas. Puno rade i ništa im nije teško napraviti niti objasniti. Svaka je posebna na svoj način i uvijek ću ih se rado sjećati. Živjele Monika, Suzana, Šima, Katica, Anita i Filipa! I mladi stažisti Zvonimira i Marko! Iako nisam imala iskustvo poroda s njima i ostali liječnici koje sam susrela ( doktorica Marić, dr. Čičak i dr. Dadić ) mi se čine pažljivi, uviđajni, stručni i susretljivi, da im je iskreno stalo i da su tu za nas rodilje. 
Iako bi o njoj trebalo napisati biografsku knjigu ili snimiti film jer je zaista iznimna žena, imam potrebu barem još koje slovo o dr. Hemerich. Ona je prije svega jedna predivna, plemenita i inspirativna osoba koja se rijetko susreće, a onda i iznimno stručna i kompetentna liječnica koja zrači suosjećanjem i snagom, toplinom i mekoćom, hrabrošću i odvažnošću. I potpuno je autentična u tome. Ljudi poput nje su oni koji mi ulijevaju nadu da je drugačiji svijet moguć. Svijet u kojem vladaju ljubav, pravednost i razumijevanje. Osjećam se beskrajno počašćena što me život doveo do nje, a ne mogu opisati koliko sam joj zahvalna za iskustvo predivnog poroda koje me napunilo snagom i pripremilo za ulogu majke. Smatram da je način na koji dijete dođe na svijet prevažan i da nas na mnogo razina to obilježava do kraja života. Prirodan porod je nešto što djetetu daje najbolji mogući početak da postane sretan i zdrav čovjek i ono što su dr. Hemerich i njen tim stvorili kroz promjene u ovom rodilištu je po meni revolucija u hrvatskim rodilištima i nadam se začetak jedne globalne promjene i možda nekog zdravijeg budućeg društva… Za tako nešto bilo je potrebno puno hrabrosti i otvorenog srca, a ponekad i neizbježne borbe sa ustajalim strujama koje su često slijepe, moralno upitne i destruktivne za sve oko sebe, bez osjećaja za ispravno i humano. Ali, eto zahvaljujući upornosti i strasti mogu se prevladati i takve prepreke.
Kada sam odlazila kući, imala sam onaj osjećaj kao kad se rastajete od novostečenih prijatelja koje ste baš zavoljeli. I iako sam bila sretna što idem kući, osjećala sam neku posebnu povezanost s tim dragim ljudima i mjestom i na rastanku sam gutala knedle i suzdržavala suze ( većinom neuspješno). 
Preponosna sam što sam rodila svog mladunca u ovom rodilištu i sjećanje na ovo divno iskustvo i ljude će mi uvijek stvarati toplinu u srcu i osmijeh na licu jer su mi u najranjivijem trenutku u životu pružili kraljevski tretman u kraljevskom gradu, zapravo bolje reći kraljičinom gradu. Sami zaključite tko su meni te kraljice…

Linkovi za predavanja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2zvatJwN3w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD62cNAz-5g

p.s. ako nakon ove kobase od teksta imate još neka pitanja, rado ću vam odgovoriti. SRETNO!

----------


## pinocchio

baš mi te lijepo čitati  :Heart: 

bacila me tvoja priča nešto više od 6 g. unatrag kada je ovako slično na mene djelovala radionica A. Robertson gdje sam vidjela i čula primalju Eriku. Nakon toga više ništa nije bilo isto. 

uživaj u svom malom kraljeviću i uspomenama na kninsko rodilište :Love:

----------


## rutvica

:Love:

----------


## fingertips

Rascmoljio me video! 
I tvoja prica Tuti, prekrasno!!

----------


## tutti mutti

je, primalja Erika je isto totalno genijalna žena. To su te alfa žene na pravim pozicijama koje dovode i dovodit će do nužnih promjena- uz naravno aktiviste/ice koji/e osvještavaju i ukazuju na probleme i nepravde. I osjećam da je važno pričati pozitivne priče iz rodilišta jer tako afirmiramo nešto lijepo i dobro, pa se to množi  :Wink: ...

----------


## MGrubi

Meni je termin 5.6. I sve mi se više svidja ideja da skoknem o Knina, pošto živim u Šibeniku. Novost iz šibenskog rodilišta je da otac može u rađaonu, ali ne može biti sa mnom kada ga najviše trebam, u predrađaoni  :Sad: .  Preuređeno šibensko rodilište ima supoer nove stolove na kojima možeš birati i sjedeći položaj i čučanj. A sta mi to vridi ako ga ekipa ne zna koristiti. Uglavnom, kako da stupim u kontakt sa Kninskim rodilištem? Samo zovnem centralu da me spoji i kažem im da želim tamo roditi? Da li treba napraviti koji kontrolni pregled kod njih prije termina? Trebam li uputnicu od svojeg dr.za to?

----------


## marta

Zao mi je sto vas moram obavijestiti da dr. Hemerich vise ne radi  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Zao mi je sto vas moram obavijestiti da dr. Hemerich vise ne radi


?????!!!!!!!!
Jel znaš gdje je sada zaposlena?

I tko je sada voditelj ginekologije i rodilišta?

----------


## MGrubi

:Sad:  pa gdje ode?

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam načula da idu u Irsku... Iako neznam koliko ima istine u tome.

----------


## marta

Istina je da je otišla raditi u Veliku Britaniju.

----------


## maca papucarica

:Crying or Very sad: 
Tuzna hr zbilja.

Saznala sam tko ju je naslijedio i bojim se da hvalospjevi na racun Kninskog rodilista time postaju stvar proslosti.  :Sad: 

A ja i meni slicne cemo ici radati u inozemstvo.

----------


## fingertips

Jel se zna tko ju je naslijedio?

----------


## maca papucarica

Dr Krezo

----------


## MGrubi

On je stigao iz Livna? 
evo plačem već dva dana
prvo sam rodila 2006 u Varaždinu, na stolčiću, sa dr. Jukićom i sestrom Erikom 
a sada ... 
pogledala sam govor dr. Hemerich sa Prepororda 2013, žena je stvarno predivna
 :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Dr Hemerich je divna i žena i liječnica. 
Jako mi je žao zbog svih rodilja što više nije u OB Knin.

Ne znam odakle je dr Krezo, ali moje iskustvo sa njim mi daje naslutiti da mu prirodan porod nije baš pretjerano zanimljiv. 

Pokušaj nazvati rodilište i raspitati se kod babice koja će se javiti jel još uvijek nude plan poroda, stolčić i sve što je dr Hemerich uvela.

Dr Čičak i dr Marić su divni i skloni neitervencijama pa sad ako te sreća posluži...
Držim fige i želim ti divan porod!

----------


## Ginger

Sori na upadu i off-u:
MGrubi, a gdje ti nestade?

----------


## MGrubi

haaj
eto me, nisam ja nestala , nego sam morala laptop poslati na popravak
uglavnom, bila sam zvala rodilište i sestra koja se javila mi je rekla da i dalje koriste stolčić i pristup kao i prije i da bi bilo dobro da navratim prije
poroda da se upoznamo i da mi pokaže rodilište
jučer smo se ja i dragi zaletjeli do Knina, upoznali se s primaljom , pokazala nam rađaonu, stolčić, dala nam upitnik o 
planu poroda, rekla je da se drže toga sve dok , naravno, porod teče normalno bez komplikacija
dobila sam i listić o matičnim stanicama, rekla mi je da se možemo šetati, skakutati na lopti, tuširati .. sve što mi odgovara
dojam je dobar
e da napomenula je da čuvaju međicu , da se trude oko toga, što mi je vrlo drago
i dijele letke o dojenju odma

stol koji imaju je stariji, vidi se na njemu
prvo što sam pomislila je kolika je šteta da šibensko rodilište dobije najnovije stolove koji se mogu preoblikovati u koji god položaj 
hoćeš (i sjedeći i čučeći) a zapravo nema ljudskog faktora koji bi ga iskoristio u punom kapacitetu
takav jedan stol bi više koristio ekipi iz kninskog rodilišta

to je ovaj stol:
http://www.borcad.cz/porodni-postel-ave-porodni-polohy/

----------


## maca papucarica

Drago mi je to procitati  :Klap: 
Javi nam se sa pricom sa poroda kad stignes.
Neka ti je sretno i bericetno!

----------


## MGrubi

hvala, budem  :Smile: 

plan je da ćemo ići u Knin
puno mi znači da je MM sa mnom čitavo vrijeme, 
saznala sam da u Šibenskom rodilištu suprug može biti samo u rađaoni, na kraju
a tada mi i nije toliko bitan

----------


## Ginger

ajd super! 
da, ljudski faktor je najbitniji, drago mi ne da se i dalje trude (bar negdje)
nek ti bude kako si zamislila  :Smile: 

ps- mislila sam da te opcenito nema na forumu, ne sad na ovoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

MGrubi obavezno javi kako bude  :Smile: 

dr Hemmerich je otišla raditi u Irskoj, a zadranke su prave sretnice sad što imaju primalju Moniku u svom rodilištu.

Za brojeve, uvjete itd vidi http://rodilista.roda.hr, stranica za Knin.

----------


## MGrubi

Ginger,
nije me bilo dugo, malena narasla pa nisam imala više pitanja  :Smile: 

Danci-Krmed
budem javila  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Ne bih rekla da je dr. Hemerich baš u ovom trenutku u Irskoj jer sam je ja vidjela prije pola sata.




A ja definitivno nisam u Irskoj.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pitaj ju tocno kad.odlazi loll ocito smo.fulale datum

----------


## Ginger

Jurana, jesi sigurna da nisi?  :lool: 

MGrubi, lijepo te vidjeti opet (imas i filozifski kad ti ova beba naraste  :Smile:  )
I steta sto uvjeti nisu takvi da nam opet dodjes u susjedstvo

----------


## MGrubi

evo me, bila sam u Kninu na pregledu (kontrolnom) i upoznada dr. Krezu
mislim i nadam se da će tako ostati, dr. K se slaže sa stolčićem i kako se do sada radilo
jedino je malo skloniji dripu i peporučio mi je indukciju (klasika ko svaki muški dr.), ali nije ništa navaljivao
nadam se da ih neće spajat sa šibenskim rodilišem

ostala sam oduševljenja sa prijemom, strpljenjem , razgovorom, oprema im je starija nego u šibenskom rodilištu
ali ljudski faktor je neusporediv

nažalost
nisam rodila u Kninu  :Sad: 
priča slijedi na drugom topicu

----------


## maca papucarica

Da, meni je predložio da ležim na ginekologiji 2 tjedna prije termina i čekam početak poroda (zbog višegodišnje neplodnosti) i elektivni carski jer je Klempo bio procijenjen na oko 4 kg.  :Rolling Eyes: 

MGrubi, čestitam na prinovi.
Čekamo priču.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

MGrubi pa sta si vec rodila?

----------


## maca papucarica

Gigi, pa termin joj je bio početkom 6., hdB da je rodila  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  
Ja sam ti izgubljena u vremenu (a ponekad i prostoru)  :lool: 

MGrubi cestitam!
Aj koji detalj (nemoj biti ko ja, jos nisam napisala pricu ni sa prvog poroda)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Čestite MGrubi <3

daj link na priču ovdje kad bude.

----------


## MGrubi

evo priča:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85355-P...rodili%C5%A1tu

hvala na čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## Ren

jel ima novih iskustava poroda bez dr Hemmerich sa tim novim doc?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Jel ima kakvih novih iskustava u Kninu? Ja sam ih zvala prije 2 tjedna i razgovarala s jednom divnom sestrom, strpljivo mi je sve objasnila i rekla da se i dalje primjenjuje prirodni porod i iskljucivo postuju zelje rodilje (naravno kada je to moguce).

TUTTI MUTTI htijela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, zanimalo me par stvari obzirom si iz Zg isla roditi u Knin, jel ti mogu na neki nacin poslati, obzirom ne primas pp? :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Novinarka HRT-a traži sugovornice koje su rodile u kninskom rodilištu. Iskustvo može biti pozitivno ili negativno. Treba joj se što prije javiti sa kontakt podacima (ime, prezime, broj mobitela) na mail afrodita.bibic@hrt.hr.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## renataa

Ja se bila danas najavit u kninskom rodilistu,odusevljena sam domacom privatnom atmosferom tamo i osobljem (koje sam vidila). Pricali smo sa preljubaznom sestrom Katom,dobili upitnik za plan poroda koji se donosi na porod - moze bilo koja osoba ( koja mora platiti jednokratno zastitno odjelo) prisustvovati porodu, rodilja bira da li zeli brijanje i klizmu, da li zeli tokom poroda i trudova konzumirat laganu hranu i pice, da li se zeli slobodno kretati,biti na pilates lopti i zavrsiti porod na stolcicu ili krevetu,da li zeli prokidanje vodenjaka,epiziotomiju,drip i druge ubrzivace poroda,trajno pracenje ctg-om ( ako porod tece nirmalno i bez komplikacija ). Moze se biti u bolnickoj spavacici ili vlastitoj,za bebu treba donijeti samo jednokratne pelene. Odmah po porodu se beba stavlja na prsa i ostaje tako cca 1h kako bi odmah imala mogucnost dojenja,rooming-in je,zaboravih jedino pitati cekaju li da pupcana prestane kucati prije presjecanja. Prije poroda na ctg pregledu dobivaju se upute za dojenje ( to tek trebam sljedeci tjedan kad dobijem uputnicu od svoje gin u splitu ), inace dobila sam i letak -postoji grupa za potporu dojenja 'Vrijedne pcelice' Knin koju vodi spomenuta sestra ( super je cuti da tako promicu dojenje odmah po porodu i inace ). 
Sad price rekla - kazala : Pricala sam i sa nekoliko kninjanka koje su rodile,sve su imale samo pozitivne komentare i iskustva,navodno postoje 4 neonatologa,po 2 u smjeni i samo 1 treba izbjegavati ako se zeli prirodan porod ( nisam to pitala danas direkt u rodilistu,pitat cu sljedeci tj na pregledu tocno koji sve doktori prisustvuju porodu).

----------


## renataa

Zaboravih,rodilja ostaje 3 dana u rodilistu,i ima potporu za dojenje,takodjer ako netko ima sl situaciju zivota na relaciji RH - BiH,nema problema za papire,oni to naznaceno hitno nose u maticni ured,gdje se dobije sve potrebno za prelazak granice.
Ovo su sve neiskustvene informacije,empiriju napisem nakon poroda,makar imam filing po cjelokupnom prikupljenom dojmu od osoblja i rodilja,da je kninsko rodiliste jedno od najboljih u Hr.

----------


## maca papucarica

Renataa, ajde super da si  saznala i podijelila nove teorijske info o Kninu  :Smile: 

Kada ti je termin?
Ja sam prvo dijete rodila tamo prije godinu i po. 
Za 20 dana mi je termin i planiram opet u Knin. 
Iduci tjedan cu skoknuti po plan poroda i ispitati ima li jos promjena osoblja za koje ne znam.

Iz tvog posta ne razumijem bas kakve veze neonatolog ima sa prirodnim porodom?
Neonatolog, tj. pedijatar, koliko ja znam dode pregledati novorodence nakon poroda i nema nikakve veze sa samim porodom?

Velika prednost Knina je sto imaju jako mali broj poroda tako da, ukoliko rodilja zeli bioloski porod bez intervencija, mogu pustiti da porod tece spontano.
Ja sam bila prezadovoljna sa svime i nadam se da cu jednako zadovoljna biti i nakon drugog poroda, unatoc kadrovskim promjenama ( :Sad: ).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mene je baš mučilo kako će biti nakon odlaske dr. Hemmerich i primalje Grgić. Drago mi je da su neke dobre prakse ostale.

Obavezno nam javite kako porod bude  :Smile:

----------


## Violinchek

Da li ima nekih novih iskustava iz Kninskog rodilista? Planiram roditi tamo, krajem travnja mi je termin. Vec sam bila i uzela plan poroda i popricala sa divnom sestrom i izgleda da se zelje rodilje i dalje poshtuju i da je sve divno ali bih volela da cujem jos neka skorija iskustva ako ih ko ima.
Jedino sto me zabrinulo je da u slucaju potrebe za epiziotomijom moram se poroditi na krevetu u lezecem polozaju jer kako sestra kaze nezgodno im je seci me ako sam na stocicu u uspravnom polozaju. Meni to nije razlog da me stave u najneugodniji polozaj za izgon pa me zanima da li se vredi boriti sa njima da ipak ostanem na stocicu cak i ako urade epiziotomiju? Ima li neka mama da se porodila na stocicu uprkos uradjenoj epiziotomiji?

----------


## renataa

Meni se nazalost dogodio hitan carski jer je moj mali mis bio zapleten 2x pupcanom koja se dodatno zacvorila,pa nista od planiranog prirodnog poroda na stolcicu u kninskom rodilistu. Svejedno,najtoplije mogu preporucit radjanje tamo,osoblje je super,nije krcato,opustena atmosfera,nekako je ljudski i nemas dojam da si u bolnici. Ono sto sam ja primjetila dok sam boravila tamo je da se vecina zena pri porodu uspanice ( time vjerojatno i zatvore) jer nisu pripremljene,porod se oduzi a time i vjerojatnost za drip i epz rastu,a sanse za prirodan porod i stolcic se smanjuju, jer ipak to je bolnicko rodiliste koje ima odredjeni protokol i koje odgovara za zivot mame i bebe ( kao i sva druga bolnicka rodilista ). Kolko sam skontala nemaju praksu rezanja iz preventive. Ima cak rodilja koje ne zele po uputi babice sjest na pilates loptu da si olaksaju trudove i otvaranje. Jedine mane rodilista su sto muska pratnja smije biti prisutna tek kad pocne porod ali ne za vrijeme trudova,osim za vrijeme posjeta od 15-18h,ali to nije do politike rodilista i osoblja nego radi prostora,sobe mama s bebama su kraj porodjajnih sala. Tak da se sve cuje u sobu iz sale,sto nije strasno jer nije krcato,sl bi bilo super da porodjane sale budu malo privatnije i intimnije nego sta jesu. Ja sam se izmejdu kninskog i splitskog rodilista odlucila za kninsko bas radi te neke nestresne atmosfere,a na kraju je i osoblje ispalo super.

----------


## Violinchek

Vidis, meni je babica kad sam prvi put bila rekla da ce partner uci cim prije ali ne odmah (sto me je razocaralo), drugi put (prije par dana) sam bila da razgovaram sa dr. (Krezo) o mom planu poroda (imam neke specificnosti koje sam morala da pitam) i kad sam dosla do tacke gde pise kako zelim da partner bude uz mene citav tok poroda on je rekao ok (kao i na vecinu drugih zelja). Covek me je inace bas prijatno iznenadio jer ja u biti imam frku i od doktora i od zdravstvenih ustanova i svega toga jer inace sam za svojih 32god zivota kod lekara bila da se na prste jedne ruke moze izbrojati (ne racunam godine zivota kojih se ne secam tj. detinjstvo) i ama bas ni jednom mi nisu pomogli tako da im jednostavno ne verujem. E sad, Krezo je na mene ostavio stvarno pozitivan utisak i sve to oko rodilista, ta opustenost, nema guzve,sve je nekako prijateljski...stvarno da pozeli covek da je tako u svakom rodilistu. 
Ja i dalje ne kuzim kakve veze ima sto su radjaone blizu soba sa tim da li je partner samnom u radjaoni ili ne? Ja ako budem vikala od bolova (verujem da necu vikati - al rasprave radi) to cu ciniti bio on tu ili ne, a vece su sanse da cu biti mirnija sa njim pored sebe. Stvarno ne razumem tu logiku  :Sad: 
Sto se epiz tice, citala sam Inu Mej i planiram jos jednom da je procitam bas zbog tih tehnika opustanja i otklanjanja straha. Mada se ja sada trenutno vise niceg ne plasim - poslednji strah je nestao kad sam upoznala dr. Krezu - to je bio taj strah od doktora. Ali nikad se ne zna, mozda se uspanicim u tim trenucima jer ipak je to skroz novo iskustvo... Za sad meditiram PUNO i primenjujem sve moguce tehnike opustanja koje znam iz joge i jos raznih knjiga  :Smile:  
Renata imam pitanjce ili dva ili tri za tebe  :Smile:  
1. Jesi li u trudovima putovala ka Kninu ili si dosla koji dan pre termina? Ja jos razmisljam sta mi je bolje... Dr mi je predlozio da lezim u rodilistu u danima pre poroda ako zelim, ali to moze da se oduzi i na 10+ dana a ja ne mogu da zamislim da sam zatvorena u rodilistu toliko dana pa nisam pametna. Nama iz ST treba sat i po do Knina normalnom voznjom preko Sinja... 
2. I oko CR, da li je moguc CR pod lokalnom anestezijom? - to sam zaboravila da pitam zadnji put kad sam bila.
3. Sta sve poneti u rodiliste? - planiram ovih dana pakirati torbu lagano, danas sam usla u 33. tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## renataa

Je,dr.Krezo je dobar i zaista strucan,on je mene operirao,ne mogu nista tvrditi ( jer sam bila na hitnom carskom, nije me poradjao) ali sam stekla dojam da i on voli da je porod cim vise moguce prirodni. Fora je u tome da ne smijes pustit da ti prestanes radjat i da te osoblje pocinje poradjat,jer ako ti odustanes,oni moraju nastavit za tebe i bebu, strah je glavna kocnica i glavni uzrok epz.
Sto se tice partnera na porodu,ovo sto sam napisala ti je 100% ,dok nisi u sali za poradjanje partner ne moze biti sa tobom jer si u jednoj od soba,sad neam pojma kolko ucestali trudovi trebaju biti da te stave u salu za poradjanje!? Najbolje da nazoves i pitas. Ja sam planirala, da je sve bilo normalno, krenuti u rodiliste cim mi pocnu trudovi al se ne cekirati nego setati okolo po kninu ili oko bolnice,blizu si za svaki slucaj a opet ne riskiras npr 12h u sobi dok ne pocne porod bez partnera ).
Boravak u rodilistu je ok jer nije krcato,pa ak se odlucis cekat tamo porod tih 10ak dana bit ce ti ok i ugodno,ko sto sam napisala osoblje je super,al naslusat ces se poroda do tada sto ti moze nabit nervozu ( vecina zena je nepripremljena za porod i usred poroda pocne htjeti carski i derat se da ne moze vise itd a hzzo ne unajmljuje doule tipa Ine May da ih umire i vode jelte) i moras znat da su tamo rooming-in bebe koje placu  :Smile:  to je slatko nakon sto rodis,al prije bi ti moglo biti iritantno,naspavaj se dok mozes :D
Za nedajboze CR da ti se desi,imas opciju spinalne anestezije,budna si cijelo vrijeme i vidis svog malog andjela kad ga izvade i brzo te premjeste sa intenzivne u rodiliste gdje si ubrzo sa bebom,kod potpune narkoze mislim da si odvojena od bebe 24h  :Sad:  Meni je bila jedna odlicna predobra anesteziologica,Roza mislim da se zove,prica s tobom prije i za vrijeme i zaista olaksa cijeli proces zahvalna sam joj do neba.
Za bebu trebas ponjet samo pelenice,za sebe puno vatenih ulozaka,2paketa jednokratnih gacice,ono sto ti treba za higijenu,mantil,carape i slape. Imas njihove spavacice sto je super jer stalno mos uzet cistu kad se isprlja od krvarenja.
Ina May je super,ja ju isto citala  :Smile:  uz nju preporucam i hypnobirth ( ima po netu skinuti mp3 za opustanje ak ne stignes nabavit i procitat knjigu).
Sretan ti put u majcinstvo!

----------


## Violinchek

Jaooo hvala ti PUNO na savetima i deljenju svog iskustva!
Sad mi je jasnije ovo oko partnera ali ja isto, ako sve bude ok bi najvise vollila da dodjem u zadnji cas u bonicu a da pre toga setam po Kninu sa dragim.  :Smile:  Kontam da cu cim udjem u bolnicu biti smestena u radjaonu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Hypnobirth sam isto pokusavala da skinem mp3 pa nisam nasla nista besplatno (zivila piraterija!) tako da za sad nish od toga, sem ako mi ti ne posaljes na mejl? hm? hoces?  :fige:  i knjigu bi citala da mogu da nadjem pdf za skinit al ni to mi ne uspeva :D
Jako me raduje mogucnost spinalne anestezije za carski jer mi je skroz spooky zaspati i probuditi se bez stomaka i onda jos ne videti bebu nekoliko sati  :No: 
I samo jos jedno pitanjce za slucaj nedajboze CR, kada partner moze vidit bebu u tom slucaju? Jeli on cheka tu negde pa je odmah vidi ili kako? Ja u planu poroda imam stavku da ako ja nisam u mogucnosti da bih da partner ostvari "skin to skin" sa bebom odmah po porodu - tu sam i mislila najvise na slucaj hitnog carskog ili neke druge komplikacije i dr mi je rekao ok na to ali nisam pitala konkretno za carski.
Hvala na lepim zeljama u svezi s'majcinstvom a i ja tebi zelim da sto vise uzivas sa svojim malim mishem  :Saint:

----------


## renataa

Kolko ja znam nema opcije skin-to-skin sa tatom kod CR ( ne znam jel to postoji igdje u hr osim u privatnim poliklinikama? ) nema ni te opcije kod spinalne sa mamom, sestra-primalja nakon sto pregledaju bebu ti drzi bebu kraj glave da ju izljubis i popricas s njom, mislim da je to do prostora...ja sam tila da moj primi malog nakon CR da bude malo s njim, al sve sta je mogao dobiti je bio pogled na 1m i fotkanje malog kako ga drzi sestra. Meni su to bili najduzih i najgorih 9h u životu cekanje da budem sa svojom bebom,i sad se rasplacem kad pomislim da je cijelu noc bio sam bez mene, al jbga mislim da rade najbolje sta mogu u datim uvjetima prostora i opreme, i vjerojatno propisanog protokola. No sestra ti donese bebu da ju vidis nakratko na intenzivnoj, a vrlo brzo te prebace s intenzivne u rodiliste i odmah si sa bebom. Kad sam pitala zasto ne moze biti samnom na intenzivnoj poslije CR rekli su da je jako opasno za zdravlje bebe da ne pokupi neku bolestinu ili infekciju, a tebe ne mogu pustiti sa intenzivne dok nisi 100% fiziolosi stabilna,ipak je to teza operacija koliko god rutinska bila.

Imas ovaj link za hypno, http://www.hypnobirthingdownloads.co...eedownload.htm, ja sam uspila naci 2 free mp3,a ima dosta na yt - kw 'hypnobirth meditation' .
No pujpuj da ne zacopramo sa previse cakule o CR, nadam se da ce ti biti fini prirodni porod i da ces napisati detaljno svoju pricu ovdi kako je proslo  :Wink:

----------


## Violinchek

Renata hvala ti do neba!  :Smile: 
A pricu definitivno ocekujte za kojih mesec i po-dva...

----------


## Violinchek

Evo kao sto sam obecala javljam se nakon dva mjeseca ali ne sa cjelom pricom (to cu u price sa poroda pisati ali kd budem imala malo vise vremena) vec samo sa par iskustava iz rodilista koja mislim da ce biti od koristi za buduce mame koje se namjeravaju poradjat u Kninu.
Ja sam rodila sa 41+4tt i cekala sam porod na odjelu ginekologije u Kninu od 40+2, znaci bila sam u Kninu punih 12 dana (9 cekanje + 3 dana nakon poroda) pa sam upoznala bas sve sestre i doktore i cistacice - ma sve  :Smile:  Postali su mi kao familija! 
To je ono najvaznije sto zelim rec o tom rodilistu - LJUDI SU SJAJNI! Nemam apsolutno nikakvu zamjerku ni na jednog dr niti sestru. Dakako da su svi razliciti ali ih sviju odlikuje to da postuju pacjenta, zele saslusati, objasnit, strpljivi su i razumni. Nisam niti jednom osjetila da mi se neshto namece ili da neko smatra moje misljenje manje vrijednim ako nam se misljenja razlikuju. Ovo je ujedno i glavni razlog sto sam odabrala Knin.
A sad tehnikalije...
Buduci da sam toliko dugo prije poroda vec bila na odjelu i da nismo iz Knina i da je mm bio u Kninu sve vrjeme u privatnom smjestaju dozvolili su mu da bude samnom po cjele dane a ne samo kad je posjeta i mogla sam izlaziti iz bolnice negdje u blizini malo na zrak na par sati dnevno. 
Kada je porod poceo (navecer oko 20h su trudovi postali dovoljno jaki da ih moram prodisavat sa paznjom) dopustili su da on ostane samnom u sobi na odjelu (u rodiliste ne pustaju partnera prije nego se udje u box ali mi smo bili na odjelu ginekologije pa onda to nije bio problem) tako da je on bio sa mnom bukvalno sve vrijeme poroda. U sobu su mi donjeli pilates loptu i TENS aparat za olaksanje bolova (koji btw nije nesto spec pomagao) i pratili su me CTGom po pola sata na svakih 2-3 sata sto je bilo super jer se mm mogao malo odmoriti dok sam ja u radjaoni na CTGu - njega ipak nisu pichili hormoni pa je bio umoran malkice  :Smile: 
Moj porod je trajao bas bas dugo, rodila sam tek sljedeci dan u 20:30 navecer i moj plan poroda je postivan do u sitnicu. Dr mi je predlozio par stvari koje pise da ne zelim i na koje sam pristala u toku samog poroda i na kraju se ispostavilo da je to mom malenom bebcu spasilo zivot (o tome vise u prici sa poroda) ali ni to predlaganje nije bilo nesto agresivno samo prijedlog koji sam mogla odbit ili prihvatiti - bez nekog ubedjivanja. U pitanju je prokidanje vodenjaka...

I jos jedna stvar. Poceli su sredjivanje 2 sobe u apartmane tako da ce se moc ostat sa partnerom u apartmanu i prije i poslije poroda. Cjena se jos ne zna jer tek to sredjuju ali eto...uskoro ce biti i ta mogucnost pa mozete nazvat rodiliste i pitati ukoliko vas interesuje.

Eto, nadam se da je ova moja prica pomogla nekome u odluci oko mjesta poroda. Dakle veliki + za Kninsko rodiliste!

----------


## kiri-

violinchek, evo odgovaram nakon dosta vremena na tvoju poruku ali nema veze, mozda ce nekoga drugoga zanimat..da odma kazem nisam rodila u kninu nego u sibeniku ali mozda ce nekome bit od koristi ove informacije..da ti ja odgovorim iz svog iskustva.. ja sam imala cr i meni je babica bebu pokazala sa 1 m udaljenosti...ja sam imala one cjevcice od infuzije,antibiotika i tko zna cega na obe ruke i one kabele za tlak...tako da nije bilo zgodno doc skroz do mene sa bebom da je taknem ali da budem iskrena, nisam ni trazila..eto..nisam se snasla..bila sam sretna i malo zbunjena vjerojatno...bebu je uzela babica, malo oprala,umotala i dala je mm koji je stajao ispred operacije+ske, tj u hodniku. nosio je i drzao bebu, setao s njom, po hodniku barem 20 minuta (dopk sam ja jos na operaciji). 
meni je cr zavrsio otprilike 30min nakon sta su bebu izvadili...mene su odvezli do sobe i ja sam pitala mogu li sad vidit bebu. oni su mi je odma donili i ostavili je kod mene i nisu je vise odnosili. 
ja se znam salit kao ono beba odma pomirisi mamu i upamti njen miris itd itd...a moja beba je prvo pomirisala tatu hahahahaah

inace, ja sam imala spinalnu...
jos nesto...meni di doktori rekli da kod nas u hrv nema opcije da tata buse u operacijskoj sali za vrijeme cr (sad ako koja privatna dopusta ili ja nisam dobro informirana ne znam) ali receno mi je da je to ipak velika operacija i zbog mogucih komplikacija i sterilnih uvjeta, oni ne dozvoljavaju ali zato beba odma u ruke muzu ili kome vec ispred sale to moze.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Kiri, da koliko znam partnere puštaju u OS u privatnom rodilištu, pod normalno, kao što je inače u bijelom svijetu. A pitanje je vremena dokle će partneri biti isključeni iz OS u javnim bolnicama, neće dugo. Ovo vezano za infekciju i sterilne uvjete je smiješno, kad sam ja imala CR med sestra koja je asistirala je bila u šlapama bez čarapa (a kad je pljas napravila plodna voda na pod vjerujem da nije ostala baš suha), da ne kažem da je bilo nekih 5-8 učenika/studenata. Sterilnih, sigurno.

Iako, sviđa mi se jako da su bebu odmah dali vašem partneru. Super je to praksa i puno bolja opcija od dječje sobe koja je rutina u drugim rodilištima.

----------


## mirna2000

Pozz jeli netko zna u kninskom rodilistu dali su prebacili sobe za rodilje na drugi kraj odjela ili su jos tamo kod radjanona??

----------


## gicka

Sve preporuke za kninsko rodiliste!!! Osjecala sam se ko kraljica! Hvala vam na svemu, na svakoj lijepoj rijeci, na potpori, na masiranju, na kavi koju mi je glavna sestra skuhala u kuhinji za osoblje, na ljudskosti i na razgovoru  :Kiss:  tople preporuke za naj rodiliste! Svi- sestre, ginekolozi, cistacice, pedijatri- VI NISTE LJUDI,  VI STE SVECI!!

----------


## Voda

pozdrav cure, 
ovo mi je prva trudnoća, imam 38 godinica i budući da me razmišljanje o testovima, probirima, racz i sličnom deprimira, radije razmišljam o rodilištima.  :Smile:  Ako ima friških iskustava iz Kninskog rodilišta, plz, javite se i podijelite priče. Sve što sam dosad pročitala stvarno odlično zvuči, no, bilo bi super da imamo i novijih informacija. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Napolitanke

Pozdrav,
ima li kakvih novih iskustava iz Kninskog rodilišta?

----------

